# Krieger is a big suck



## Krieger (Oct 31, 2015)

no not me, HIM! http://imgur.com/a/0zYOT
I had him on my shoulder while i was down at my work desk, and he slides down my arm and then starts headbutting my hand, its so adorable when he asks for scritches


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Krieger is a big lover!


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

So sweet!!! He is gorgeous 

Zoe does this too, except she's a LOT more pushy about it and gets mad if I don't do it. She's quite bossy lol.


----------



## Krieger (Oct 31, 2015)

shaenne said:


> So sweet!!! He is gorgeous
> 
> Zoe does this too, except she's a LOT more pushy about it and gets mad if I don't do it. She's quite bossy lol.


yea, if I ignore him long enough he starts beaking me: "how the heck do I turn the scritch-on-demand machine on!?!"


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Awww very cute


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

D'aaaaaw! That is simply too adorable


----------



## Thebeesknees (Nov 12, 2015)

oh nooo, look at that cute face!!
Birdy bliss!!


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Krieger said:


> yea, if I ignore him long enough he starts beaking me: "how the heck do I turn the scritch-on-demand machine on!?!"


LOL yes this is Zoe all over. They expect an "ON" button for the auto-scritches, but if we want an "OFF" button for anything it is completely nonexistent


----------



## Yella1124 (Sep 24, 2015)

Too cute, I just love their upside down noggin look!


----------



## Krieger (Oct 31, 2015)

Yella1124 said:


> Too cute, I just love their upside down noggin look!


he LOVES getting his chin scritched


----------



## Dislian (Sep 5, 2015)

He looks really happy


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

So cute when they insist on scritches.


----------

